# Corn stalk pricing



## coloradohay (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all. Looking for advice from people who have bought or sold corn stalks out west. The market this year seems to be saturated with a lot of straw. What would you be willing to pay/sell per ton of stalks this year? We sell large squares, and will be putting up around 2,000 ton. I was told $70 a ton by one feedlot was their price point, and another wanted around $80/ton. Do these prices seem to be average with all the cheap substitute bedding material out there?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Those prices seem to be inline with what I have been hearing and talking to. Straw is going for 80.00 per ton so looks like stalks will be close. BtW welcome to the site.


----------



## coloradohay (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks! This is an extremely informative site. I am enjoying reading all the posts.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

If anyone knows of a buyer that way that's paying 70$- 80$/ ton for cornstalks give me a shout. Western Kansas feedlots have us down to 50$/ton delivered. Currently hauling east for 65$/ ton.

Trey


----------

